# Quartz @ Ft McRee



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

Does anyone know the history of the quartz at Ft McRee?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Where exactly is the quartz that you're speaking of?


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

short answer... the Appalations? Maybe someone more knowledgable can give us a full explanation.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Maybe someone, anyone, can tell us what the heck you guys are asking about.:banghead


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The jetties maybe?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *konz (7/20/2009)*The jetties maybe?


I noticed that last time we were out there. The jetties seem to be made from large chunks of Quartz. I assume that is what we're talking about????


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Those rocks on the jetty's look like white marble to me?


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

someone lose a quartz watch?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Brandy (7/20/2009)*Those rocks on the jetty's look like white marble to me?


:withstupid


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

The Jetty rocks are, most likely, granite, which has sparkley content much like some quartz. I'm still shooting in the dark here, because no one has clarified the original query. :doh


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm definatley no Rock-Ologist. I just assumed with the question about quartz and the jetties looking......well, quartz-ish. Maybe that was the reason for the original question. Sorry for my mis-identification..LOL!!!!!!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Pretty common knowledge that the white sand beaches around here got their quartzsand from the appalachians. Not sure what that has to do with McRee , its no different from pickens or other areas


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

They used qaurtz, marble, Granite, forcannon and gunfoundations. Might have been some left over.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

There used to be many <U>ancient rivers</U> that ran from the mountains to the gulf coast.The quartz broke off into tiny pieces, pebbles, then to sand. This took millions of years. Because the rivers do not exist anymore, it was a great mystery. But geologist have found quartz deposits all the way down to the coast.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

i always thought those huge slabs of rock that make up the jettys were white marble also


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Iknow they are Marble . ask me how


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

i'll bite. How do you know they're marble?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I stayed at A Holiday Inn last night


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i too believe it to be marble, which is partly quartz

could it have been used as ship ballast?


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

I believe the Quartz, Marble, and such that is seen out at fort mcree is laid in a manner that would indicate a path of some sort in the past. The movement of the barrier islands to the west has definately taken its toll on the West side of our pass over the last 150 years.

During one of the uses of Ft. Mcree I believe they (the soldiers) would use the paths that were created with large slabs of stone to roll gun powder and ammunition up to the ft from the protected beach. Next time you are walkin around get as close to the top as you can and take a look at the layout of the rock and pilings that are left.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

quartzenbiogovenentz is the actual name it is indiginous to the south western regions of Florida, with a stability rating of 88% in relation to the possitive microns in and about the neuro center mass. It's heat element is 123.89 bergonovitz from the tip to the southern hemisphere and it is rumored the ancient natives used it to make anything from canoes to sour mash whiskey. :doh


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

Alright gents, having a B.S. in Geology I couldn't pass up a chance to talk about rocks. 



I haven't seen the rock in question but I'll clarify a few things for yall:



1) most likely the rock is Granite. Granite is mostly composed of quartz, micas, and feldspars (both plagioclase and potassium). Plagioclase feldspar is very white usually, which is probably why you have mis-ID'd the rock as a Marble. If it had potassium feldspars (K-spar) it would have a reddish color to it. 



Marble is nothing more than metamorphosed (heat and pressure) Limestone (which is usally composed of carbonates, ie: parts of once living organisms like seashells, etc). If you ever look really close at Marble you can usually make out some shells...



The mineralization of granite is really quite complex. If you really want to know you can google Bowen's Reaction series, but it all comes down to heat and pressure. I would say that they would've used Granite for jetties and groins due to it's robust qualities. Marble would break down fairly quickly. If you can find a picture of the rocks then I can ID it for you pretty easily. 



Anyways, I'm going off on tangents here. If you're interested in Geology just let me know.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Pretty much what I said ! LMAO:moon


----------

